# Service Theft Deterrent System & Light After Key Program Attempt



## lilaundgelb (Jul 25, 2020)

I have the original fob & key for my 2018 Cruze and purchased a used fob off eBay. I tried doing the 30-minute program; the system (re)programmed my original key fine, but when I tried to program the purchased key, it got stuck in the "Ready for Key 2" message. So I gave up on programming.

Now, when I turn the car on I get a "Service Theft Deterrent System" error message and the security light stays on. But the car seems to start and run fine.

Is there a way to reset the theft deterrent system myself, or do I need to take it in to the dealer?
Also, is the inability to program the used key an issue with the key, or is it an issue with the car that is connected to the error?


----------

